# some bunnies are ready for Easter!



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I took the fluffs Easter pics today....they seem to not mind these ears. I bought them last year on ebay before Pixel arrived. Aren't they sweet little bunnies?!



[attachment=20727:attachment] 

[attachment=20728:attachment] 

[attachment=20729:attachment]


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh







.......they are sooooo sweet!!!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for sharing Parker and Pixel with us.</span>

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are great pictures, and that LAST one -






























Happy Easter Parker, Pixel, and Dr. Jaimie!!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

OMGOSH your guys are just so cute!!























and these bunny ears are great!! probably the best i saw - they look so comfy!!

I just love these pictures - parker looks all serious and Pixel has that silly look like she is trying to make you laugh







- i love them!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Those pictures are fabulous, especially the last one!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Joy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cute, cute, cute! Some bunny wuvs you both!
Hugs,
Cosy Bunny


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Absolutely the cutes bunnies I have seen














Particularly the last one, great pics as always Jaimie


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are gorgeous pics. 

I'm a sucker for the head tilt that Parker is showing in the last pic. SOOO cute!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww they are sooooo adorable!







That last pic. is sooooo precious.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> I took the fluffs Easter pics today....they seem to not mind these ears. I bought them last year on ebay before Pixel arrived. Aren't they sweet little bunnies?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*<span style="color:#993399">OOOOooooo I luv the little white bunnies!!! Just darling!!!
Jamie, they are precious.....you take such wonderful photos!! Those expressions.....it touches my heart!!!*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness!!! FABULOUS!!!! Just totally adorable pictures!!!! There isn't a WOW big enough for how great they are!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Those are some of the cutest bunnies I've ever seen


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jamie,

They're too cute -- made me smile.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful Pictures


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oooh I just want to eat them up! Those are _fantastic _pics Jaimie!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg jaimie!!! P&P are just adorable in their bunny ears!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Those pictures are fabulous, especially the last one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Absolutely adorable, as always.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you for the sweet pictures!! They are too adorable.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Forget the chocolate eggs , I want to nibble on those SWEET bunnies . Sarah


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

They are sooo cute!! They are adorable little bunnies!! I especially love the last pic!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you Jaimie!! I know you have a lot on your plate right now, so it's MUCH appreciated that you had the time to share these ADORABLE bunnies with us!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Those pictures are just too sweet!







I love that last one!!















I can't believe they left those bunny ears on







...Abbey would have a fit!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jaimie, My first impression was that I liked the third picture the best because Parker's head is tilted and he looks so cute! ....and from everyone else's remarks - they think so too!! Any one of them could win a prize though









Your pictures are always FABULOUS!!! I want to be as creative as you in my next life...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Too precious!!! Awww...why do you have to live so far away? I want you to take Easter pics of Zoe too! Let's see, then 4th of July pics, then Halloween pics, then Thanksgiving pics, then Christmas pics, then New Year's pic...well you get the idea!!







PS Would love to have you as Zoe's vet too. Hope your pts know how lucky they are!!</span>


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

They look precious.







Great pics, the last one is my favorite too.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

cute pictures...now have them hop right up Hwy 71!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

You do a great job on their pics! They are adorable!


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

i have a newfound love for bunnies!







so cute!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

All the pics are beautiful but my favorite is the last one. You take great pics Jaimie.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

> I took the fluffs Easter pics today....they seem to not mind these ears. I bought them last year on ebay before Pixel arrived. Aren't they sweet little bunnies?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What adorable little bunny dogs. What fun.


----------



## Dexters my man (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! They are sooooooooo sweet!!! How precious is that!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwwwwww i want one! LOL


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Jaimie... luv the photos as usual... and WE are STILL WAITING for our photo shoot here in NJ...







hahaha... Parker and Pixel look sooooo well behaved!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

They are too cute for words.
Aimee


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

those are the cutest pictures ever














I just want to frame it and put it on my desk







I remember when you got those ears, I can't believe it's been a year already


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

OMG those are tooo freakin' cute!







I love love love them!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG those have to be the cutest little bunnies I have ever seen! Great pictures Jaimie and beautiful babies.


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------

